# Is there a better sub candidate for driver replacement than jbl gto?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

sonic currently running sale. Can get 2 of the gto1214dual or single for $119 shipped. 

I just happened to need or want replacement drivers for 2 klipsch subs I'm working on. 

I may have to turn them until sealed units for these subs but I didn't know of a better prospect


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you sonically seeking something? Ears board?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Are you sonically seeking something? Ears board?


Lol what? 

I got a pair of klipsch synergy 12 subs. Ported. Factory box each. 

1 smoked an amp so I ordered a new bash plate Amp. Other still works. 

Was looking to update the sub drivers. First sub came to mind was the gto. 

It happens to be on sale at sonic buy one get one 1/2

So I ordered them. But I figured so none here has done their own project using whatever sub. Just wanted to know what subs


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

If you are rebuilding the box it would still be tough to be the SI HT18 for the price, but those GTO's should do pretty well in a sealed box.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

etroze said:


> If you are rebuilding the box it would still be tough to be the SI HT18 for the price, but those GTO's should do pretty well in a sealed box.



I just looked that up. sweet bj that requires some amount of box though.

I got these 2 free. original plan was to sell 1 fix the other. now I may fix both and run both.

2 12 is better than 1 ...

I was going to install the jbl last night but had to get a sanding bit for my dremmel. the cutout for the sub is a tad too small for the jbl to fit where the klipsch crap was.

once I try it out I will decide what to do next. I am trying not to spend any more. 

Right now I am at about $250 and I think I can get better performance out of it than I could if I had gone out and spent $250 on a premade ht box

main use for these is music not HT


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

The single gto12 is doing well in the ported setup for music


----------

